# Move license from older tivo to new one



## jrkiwi (Apr 27, 2006)

I have an older Series 1 TIVO and I want to purchase a new dual tuner model. Problem is that TIVO wants me to pay for monthly directory services again. I already paid for a lifetime subscription, is there a way to transfer this to a new unit ?

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Depending on when lifetime was purchased (I don't remember the exact cutoff date, but it was long, long ago), you may have the option to transfer your lifetime to a new unit a single time. I haven't read up on the new pricing fully, but I believe I remember reading that the new dual-tuner box can be the target unit of such a transfer.

Regardless, you'll have to call customer service... They'll be able to tell from your TSN if you're eligible.

Drew


----------



## jrkiwi (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks

I tried customer support and I missed the date by two months and no exceptions. I was aondering if there is any hack or other way to copy the serial number of my old box onto the new box


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yikes! Tough crowd.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Fofer said:


> Yikes! Tough crowd.


Yeah, maybe I was a bit harsh.

But sorry OP, thievery isn't welcome here.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> Yeah, maybe I was a bit harsh.
> 
> But sorry OP, thievery isn't welcome here.


no excuse :down: :down:


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

JWThiers said:


> no excuse :down: :down:


I wasn't really apologizing.

He came here asking how to steal service. Plain and simple. He wants to figure out how to steal. That's illegal and against the forum rules, and obnoxious.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Man, all this talk kinda makes me wish I'd seen TB's first post .

Drew


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> I wasn't really apologizing.
> 
> He came here asking how to steal service. Plain and simple. He wants to figure out how to steal. That's illegal and against the forum rules, and obnoxious.


Still no excuse, If he was tring to do what he said he probably didn't even think it was theft of service and prohibited on this site. Just tell him that is considered theft and is not allowed here. You were just being rude IMO


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

and he got a little vacation for it lets move along shall we?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Okay, we moved along. It's a new day, so now let's move back again.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 27, 2004)

Okay, I gotta throw my pair of pennies in the ring. If the guy has a S1 with lifetime, there's an awful grey line as to the "theft of service" part. He's paid for his lifetime data subscription, so a hack that would allow the s1 to get the info, then move the info to a newer box, well... is it theft? Before we get judgemental and answer, let's consider a few things.

1. MRV on DTivos isn't standard. It has to be hacked. Is this really any different than MRV with the data?

2. Tivoserver allows the transferring of programs, and it's allowed. 

Sure, it's borderline "extraction talk", but as long as he keeps the s1 plugged in and receiving guide data, is the data his or not? Should it be the copyright like a book where he'd have to TRANSFER the guide data instead of just copying it? As long as he moves the data from one machine to another, the line is quite blurry. 

I think we can all agree that if he went and bought two new units, registered one and downloaded the guide data to be used on both machines, there's a "theft of service". 

Anyway, I think the OP got busted on for being a thief without having any "benefit of the doubt". Of course, I'm all for theft of service. I think we should have a protest for amnesty for everyone stealing "services". Oops, wrong topic .


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Snowman said:


> 2. Tivoserver allows the transferring of programs, and it's allowed.
> 
> Sure, it's borderline "extraction talk",


Extraction is taking programing from the tivo to a PC, Tivoserver allows for insertion of programs, there is a fine line.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A: The data isn't his, it is licensed to that box. 

B: The TOS for that box dictated Lifetime is not trasnferrable.
One would be in violation of the TOS to transfer it.

Technically it may not even be doable, as you'd have to give the new DVR the old TSN, and it being a different series, would royally screw things up, and lieky cause the Lifetime to become invalidated.

IMO it would be theft of service, as the new DVR would be receiving service it is not entitled to, either becasue of the transplanting of the TSN, or becase the Lifetime serivce not eligible for transfer.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

classicsat said:


> A: The data isn't his, it is licensed to that box.
> 
> B: The TOS for that box dictated Lifetime is not trasnferrable.
> One would be in violation of the TOS to transfer it.
> ...


Many moons ago the lifetime service was for your account not for the box. I never had this I joined too late. but that is why to this day people post here that D* didn't transfer the lifetime service on their account when the upgraded their unit and what to do, who to call to get it back. And yes they did get the lifetime transfered. I think the problem is that this policy just recently changed and that is what I think the op and the response in post 2 were talking about. I have never had a lifetime sub so what I am saying is what I remember from posts in the past that I have read.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

JWThiers said:


> Many moons ago the lifetime service was for your account not for the box. I never had this I joined too late. but that is why to this day people post here that D* didn't transfer the lifetime service on their account when the upgraded their unit and what to do, who to call to get it back. And yes they did get the lifetime transfered.


The original poster is referring to the standalone TiVos, not the DirecTiVos. Those have always had the lifetime service tied to the box. However, because some language was a little unclear in the original service agreement, people who bought lifetime service before a certain date are eligible to transfer that service to another box, one time only, as azitnay indicated earlier in this thread.

The situation with DirecTiVos is a little more complicated. TiVo was originally responsible for providing the service and treated it the same way as the standalone boxes, so lifetime service was tied to a box. When DirecTV took over providing TiVo service, they no longer offered new lifetime subscriptions, but existing lifetime subscriptions were transferred so that they were tied to the account instead of an individual box. (I assume DirecTV decided that it was easier for their accounting system if they handled things that way.)


----------



## jrkiwi (Apr 27, 2006)

As the original post I appreciate all the response, I had no intention of stealing anything. I initiated service on my stand alone series 6 years ago. It was the service department at TIVO that told me I was a border line case and should be able to transfer my service. Later it ewas denied by a supervisor. 

Any way thanks to all the responded both positive and negative/ I now understand there is no solution except to keep my series one bow connected and purchase a new box and pay a 6.95 monthly service fee. I will need to decide if I want to do this of simply use Microsoft Media Center where the program info is free


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is prepay oprtions, if montly payments are no good.


----------

